# Easter Leg of Lamb



## newmexicoalien (Apr 25, 2011)

Know it isn't true smoking, but grilled a boneless, butterfled leg of lamb yesterday for Easter dinner--fantastic!  Found the recipe online to make a paste, bought the 5# boneless leg of lamb at Sam's--much cheaper than meat market--had to butterfly it myself, but that part was easy!   The "paste" was 1/2 onion, four cloves of garlic, 1 tbsp rosemary, 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar, 2 tbsp olive oil, zest of 1 lemon (lemon did NOT want to "zest," so I cut it in half and used the juice from one half) pulsed in the food processor and spread on the lamb AFTER using a liberal amount of kosher salt and fresh ground pepper on each side.  Let it stay in refrig while attending church services, pulled it out started charcoal fire, banked style.  Seared each side for about five minutes over hotter part of grill, moved to slower part, cooked til right at 135 degrees--didn't want  it too rare--pulled off, let sit covered in foil for about 15 minutes, sliced fairly thin and served.  Hardly a scrap left!  Suppose that's cause we had eight for dinner?


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as it wasn't microwaved we will give you a pass. Now the next time we need qview. P.S. if you need help just ask, that's our specialty! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds great,but


----------

